# Headlamp Beam Adaptors for Continental Driving



## statenisland (Aug 17, 2007)

Good evening,
I am preparing my X250 for a trip to France and Spain so I bought beam adaptors from Halfords. I have just tried them and am unable to convert the dipped beam from the left despite following the instructions.
Has anybody used them/has any suggestions for positioning.
Brian


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

for some applications you have to put one upside down
the ones i bought had a sheet with all the options which i must admit can do your head in
Alan H


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

They weren't available when we went to Italy in May and we didn't meet a single flasher.  

With no alternative, I just wound the lights down to 3 and could clearly see on an empty road that the beams were low enough to cause no problem. Went to Belgium in September and did the same. No flashers in Belgium either.

Suggest you check your beams here on a dark night on an empty road. If they are like mine I don't think you will cause anybody a problem.

Cheers


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

If you ring Halfords advice they will give you the phone number of the firm that makes them. They will, I think, by now be able to e-mail you the correct positions.
Last Easter we had to do it be using a flat wall and moving the in front of the beam 'till it looked right.
I have now bought (£60!) the Fiat headlamp protectors which have the marks on them to black out the beam.
This should not be done straight onto the headlamp because the heat produced when the light is absorbed by the black tape can damage the plastic of the headlamp.

The deflector type are supposed to be OK. The glue can be difficult to remove but it comes off with concentrated windscreen washer liquid ad rubbing.


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

On my fiat van, I have two sets of headlight protectors. One set with converters (supplied with the protectors) and one set without. It only takes a couple of minutes to swap them over.


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

I have two sets of headlights they take ten mins to change

Ralph


----------



## 124852 (Jun 20, 2009)

HI all, I have a Merc Vito (02 plates) and the Eurolites I have bought will give me a head ache trying to work out which shape I use! Has any one got experience of this and can you offer advice? Thanks


----------

